

Weeks of hell at Opera Software - ks
http://www.aftenposten.no/english/local/article1943590.ece
Video available here:
<a href="http://nettv.aftenposten.no/player/player.php?id=5180" rel="nofollow">http://nettv.aftenposten.no/player/player.php?id=5180</a>
======
rams
Working from Home solves the problem, No ? You would assume that with a real
tech company like Opera, that would be the case - but you never know.

------
ks
Video here:

<http://nettv.aftenposten.no/player/player.php?id=5180>

